# hickory nuts ....



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

David brought in about 4th a bushel of hickory nuts he had gathered from various areas of our pastures. I have no idea how to use this type of nut. Does anyone in here harvest this type of nut and/or know what to do with them? (I am thinking they may even be wormy; but I have not opened any up yet.)...Nothing has been done to specifically feed the trees. They just grow in the pastures.


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

Best to just crack and eat. They may need to dry first; just taste one and you will know. 
Best tasting of all the nuts, but are so hard to pick out the goodie.


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hickory nuts have a very good flavor but it can be a chore to remove the nuts from the shell. It's a good task for a quiet winter evening. As buslady said you should let them dry for awhile, a month should be good, before cracking. We have lots of hickory nuts this year and I hope to make use of some of them. You will need a hammer to crack them. They have a tough shell and a regular hand held nut cracker won't do the job.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Use as you would any other tree borne nut. 

If the outer husks have fallen away, examine the nut itself for what will look like tiny pin holes. If present, worms have been in the meat of the nut.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

let them dry a while and remove husks as possible as they dry. they shrink a tiny bit making it easier to get them out. same with a lot of other nuts.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you all so much. We have winded up with quite a few; so I know what we will be doing on bad days.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Delicious but alot of work!


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

The absolutiest bestest cake I've had in all my born days has been a scratch hickory nut cake. Bake one of them rascals and let some folks try it and they'll all be jealous of your nuts.


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

If you toast them before using... they are even better! I make some cookies with them... the best tasting of all the wild nuts!!

Debbie


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

Cement cinder block on the back porch. Dad's claw hammer to hit with. Wham! Nutmeat.

Years later I learned this one and sang it to my son when he was a lil feller:

Peanut sittin' on a railroad track, his heart was all a flutter. Along came a choo choo train, TOOT! TOOT! Peanut butter.

ROF. Sorry to OP for the hijack.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

ROFL cute little song Kenworth.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Keep the shells and throw some in the smoker with a good chunk of MEAT. I love hickory nut muffins and Ice cream....James


----------

